# *************Fdd's First Prize Winning Contest***************



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

here it is my first prize winning contest. 


*Contest date : 2/ 01/ 08 - 3/01/08*

*prize:* custom hand-blown glass piece. locally blown in northern california. this is a sherlock style with a left hand carb. beautiful colors. top quality color changing glass. this was just purchased today at my local glass shop and has never been used. postage will be paid by me. 














he's all ya' gotta do:

i wanna see the best *"tinfoil hat"*. it can be any shape or style. it must be functional and it must be yours. a rollitup logo and the users name within the pic is required. i will be the final judge so make it good.


here's mine...............
















winner will be announced on march 4th.
post all entries in this thread please.
enter as often as you like.* NO* limit on the number of entries. 


thank you and good luck.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

Hahahah were you bored when you did that? Either way, great contest idea... and I may have to do one myself!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hahahah were you bored when you did that? Either way, great contest idea... and I may have to do one myself!!




i'm NEVER bored.


----------



## f u z z (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm so in.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm NEVER bored.


Obviously not... I found it entertaining how you posed it behind the truck. Very superheroish...lmfao. I think I may participate as well.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jan 31, 2008)

im pumped for dis one.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 31, 2008)

time to introduce the foil condom jk nice contest I thought I was gonna be diff.. Like biggest plant .. But this seems funnier


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 31, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet



can i use other things along with the foil?
or does it have to be 100% foil hat/helmet?

i've been needing a nice pipe for a while... got good bubblers and a good bong and a GREAT hookah... but just cheap little pipes...


i mustn't forget about this!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




foil only.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 31, 2008)

mmmk...

that'll make this a lot easier... cuz i was getting too many stupid thoughts in my head...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 31, 2008)

WTF Been smoking to much crystal meth FDD???


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 31, 2008)

My birthday is March 2! You should just skip the foil ^_^ and send that gorgeous pipe to me for my birthday. *nods* *smiles like the cheshire cat*


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 31, 2008)

hey fdd are you portraying professor chaos by any chance or just a coinicident?


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

lmao.......


that peice is soooo mine.....i'm going to the lab right now.......


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 31, 2008)

can we submit more than one entry?


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't wait to get started. This is going to be great.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> can we submit more than one entry?



please do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> mmmk...
> 
> that'll make this a lot easier... cuz i was getting too many stupid thoughts in my head...



you my friend, need a tin foil hat.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 31, 2008)

im already on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## closet.cult (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> foil only.


FASCIST!


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah well mine's gonna decypher secret alien frequencies from the 5th dimension.....beat that......


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> FASCIST!


 ......................










lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> yeah well mine's gonna decypher secret alien frequencies from the 5th dimension.....beat that......



now we're getting somewhere...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

okay i am workin on it. gotta love the pic behind the truck, kinda like stealthy mediaevil ninja guy. the neighbors are like wtf is up with fdd again lol. my neighbors will be like "told ya martha, i knew that motherfucker is on drugs." haha..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> okay i am workin on it. gotta love the pic behind the truck, kinda like stealthy mediaevil ninja guy. the neighbors are like wtf is up with fdd again lol. my neighbors will be like "told ya martha, i knew that motherfucker is on drugs." haha..



you should have seen the looks i got at the grocery store.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 31, 2008)

seriously, you should just send me the pipe for my b-day.......please? lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 31, 2008)

What a great contest. I have sooo many ideas running through my head already. Woot Woot!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 31, 2008)

gone to get the tin foil brb


----------



## nameloc88 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just might have to enter in this one


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you should have seen the looks i got at the grocery store.


 dang......hahaha, like this....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

okay workin with foil is tough but here is my contribution.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

best contest ever. i love myself. lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> best contest ever. i love myself. lol


 yeah you da man.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Facist!!!! *

*Very entertaining thread.*

*Kids must just love you guys. *



Dubbuh said:


> ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

ha yeah im really excited about this also....gonna have to do another nifty contest after this one...........


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm sure us pot heads could think of some creative shit.......


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

any more contestants?


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 31, 2008)

you guys have no idea whats instore, stay tuned


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> okay workin with foil is tough but here is my contribution.


lol looks like your bout to rob a bank....in space......


what happend to the yoda Avatar man that was the shit....haha....guess sometimes gotta be out with the old and in with the new though.....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> lol looks like your bout to rob a bank....in space......
> 
> 
> what happend to the yoda Avatar man that was the shit....haha....guess sometimes gotta be out with the old and in with the new though.....


hahaha.....yeah no doubt. yeah man i switch avatars all the time, i'll probably bring yoda back sometime. nothin better than the little green fucker gettin crunk on jack. but ya in with the new for a bit.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh.. I've got a good submission for this one... LOL....

Awesome idea FDD, LOL...


----------



## scias (Jan 31, 2008)

is the submission your new avatar? wont work on me, i just had the best sex EVER... 2 nights ago. and still got wood


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

scias said:


> is the submission your new avatar? wont work on me, i just had the best sex EVER... 2 nights ago. and still got wood


LOL.. no.. and good for you! Seriously more people need to be getting laid in here! 

I'll submit mine at the end of the contest..


----------



## scias (Jan 31, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. no.. and good for you! Seriously more people need to be getting laid in here!
> 
> I'll submit mine at the end of the contest..



haha damn straight. i think its time to start a new thread.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 31, 2008)

alright, so me and my girl see some pretty cool hats on here and we figure we got em beat. i introduce super dog...late


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> alright, so me and my girl see some pretty cool hats on here and we figure we got em beat. i introduce super dog...late


Awwwww, that's so fuckin' kewl.


----------



## one million (Jan 31, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> alright, so me and my girl see some pretty cool hats on here and we figure we got em beat. i introduce super dog...late


Hay no cruelty to animals just yourself. lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

one million said:


> Hay no cruelty to animals just yourself. lol




LOL.. is it weird that after I posted my comment I was waiting for an "animal rights activist" to step in? LOL...

Should say *no dogs were hurt during the making of this foil hat*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

to me he looks like he really enjoys the hat lol.


----------



## f u z z (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got back from Wal Mart with a metric fuck tun of foil. Bong then mask, GO!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

f u z z said:


> Just got back from Wal Mart with a metric fuck tun of foil. Bong then mask, GO!


 haha i had to make due. if we are gonna get serious then i need more supplies lol j/k.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

Im gonna win this, you guys just wait till you see mine......gonna be a week or so though


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

i dont think so zeke dogg.......hope you like 2nd place........

and the competition is on......


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> i dont think so zeke dogg.......hope you like 2nd place........
> 
> and the competition is on......


 
2nd is the first loser. I think I got this, unless however people have an imagination like myself


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hahaha.....yeah no doubt. yeah man i switch avatars all the time, i'll probably bring yoda back sometime. nothin better than the little green fucker gettin crunk on jack. but ya in with the new for a bit.



ha yeah everytime i looked at the Yoda when i was high i couldnt help but laugh........how fuckin cool would that be if like you walked into the bar....and you seen Yoda spreadin some knowledge on the bar table.....lookin adsactly like that.....lmao.....then starts talkin shit and falls off onto the floor....."Screw or Screw Not....bitch there is no try....."


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> ha yeah everytime i looked at the Yoda when i was high i couldnt help but laugh........how fuckin cool would that be if like you walked into the bar....and you seen Yoda spreadin some knowledge on the bar table.....lookin adsactly like that.....lmao.....then starts talkin shit and falls off onto the floor....."Screw or Screw Not....bitch there is no try....."


 lol that little motherfucker spittin knowledge and game at all the ladies, drunk as shit and pickin fights with everyone. yeah that yoda pic cracks me up too.


----------



## t dub c (Feb 1, 2008)

O.k here is one t dub style. pow


----------



## Dats (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

t dub c said:


> O.k here is one t dub style. pow



you're teasing me.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

looks like the preditor


----------



## gohydro (Feb 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> okay workin with foil is tough but here is my contribution.


 
Masterkoosh. Are you related to any of the guys in ZZ Top?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 1, 2008)

Can you use any kind of tin foil? Like, you can get coloured tin foil from sweet wrappers etc...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Can you use any kind of tin foil? Like, you can get coloured tin foil from sweet wrappers etc...



foil only.

what's a "sweet wrapper"?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

wait till mine is done...you'll have to shut the thread down early cause it's going to kill the competition.....Im like Fox on Ron Paul...lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> foil only.
> 
> what's a "sweet wrapper"?


You'd call them candy bars. Sometimes they are wrapped in foil, sometimes it is coloured foil.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 1, 2008)

ho......ly.........shit!! that pipe is as good as mine.. i spent most of my academic career making shit like this!!! im probably better at making things out of tin foil than i am at growing lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> You'd call them candy bars. Sometimes they are wrapped in foil, sometimes it is coloured foil.




i don't think those protect the brain from the harmful radio waves so i'm gonna say NO. sorry.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

gohydro said:


> Masterkoosh. Are you related to any of the guys in ZZ Top?


 yep, she's got legs and she knows how to use them...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't think those protect the brain from the harmful radio waves so i'm gonna say NO. sorry.


Well I'm afraid I've got to step on this right now...

What's wrong with coloured foil? In fact, why is colour suddenly an issue? I never had you down as a racist fdd.

How does the foil being 'coloured' stop it from blocking harmful radio waves just like any other foil?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

t dub c said:


> O.k here is one t dub style. pow


 looks like a demon of some sort or somethin out of labrynth.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

HATS people HATS!!!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *That looks real cool MK. Spooky even.*
> 
> *I wanna enter the contest too cause I can be goofy.*
> 
> ...


sorry lacy that mask thing wasnt made by me. although it is real creative. i was commenting on his pic, i think it was made by t dub c. lets see what mrs. greenthumb lacy can do with some foil lol.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy fdd's not even allowing 'coloured' foil. I doubt he'll allow paint... unless it's the same colour as the foil. Then he might not notice.

How would you make a king's crown without coloured foil?

How do you expect me to finish my seventeen foot foil model of a hat with a dragon on top if i can't use coloured foil for the fire?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I is gonna have the bettest mask ever but you might have to copy paste mine.*
> 
> *Thanks MK*


 haha alright, i will patiently be waiting for your entry.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> HATS people HATS!!!!!!!


hat








 /hæt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[hat] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun, verb, hat·ted, hat·ting. noun 1.a shaped covering for the head, usually with a crown and brim, esp. for wear outdoors.


 You did say hat correct?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 1, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think where the confusion has come in is in fdd's own efforts. In his pictures his 'hat' quite clearly has face plates. 
In some quarters the plates could be deemed as a mask.

Although hat is quite specific, fdd's attempt is not really a hat... but more of a helmet with added face-plates.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 1, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I think where the confusion has come in is in fdd's own efforts. In his pictures his 'hat' quite clearly has face plates.
> In some quarters the plates could be deemed as a mask.
> 
> Although hat is quite specific, fdd's attempt is not really a hat... but more of a helmet with added face-plates.


Oh I understand, that's why I'm showing the actual definition of hat- by def. masks, hats, helmets, and all the like fall under the category of hats..

1.a shaped covering for the head, usually with a crown and brim, esp. for wear outdoors.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 1, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh I understand, that's why I'm showing the actual definition of hat- by def. masks, hats, helmets, and all the like fall under the category of hats..
> 
> 1.a shaped covering for the head, usually with a crown and brim, esp. for wear outdoors.


 
Well I'm not so sure about that... but it pretty much all amounts to the same thing, that masks (so long as they sit on top of the head), helmets AND coloured foil should all be allowed entry.

I think fdd is being too strict.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 1, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Well I'm not so sure about that... but it pretty much all amounts to the same thing, that masks (so long as they sit on top of the head), helmets AND coloured foil should all be allowed entry.
> 
> I think fdd is being too strict.


he did buy the piece though... so isn't it up to him? =p


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 1, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> he did buy the piece though... so isn't it up to him? =p



LOL.. I agree... Just saying that the def. of a "hat" needs to be decided..


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> yeah but this is fun
> 
> Ok I'll stop


NO FUN FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Dubbuh (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL this contest is getting wayyyyy complicated it looks like.........


----------



## Dubbuh (Feb 1, 2008)

so masks are okay or just hats??


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

i tried to make it as SIMPLE as possible.......

make a "tin foil hat"........tin foil hats - Google Image Search

focus people, focus.

*RULES:

Make a "tin foil hat"

it has to be functional and it has to be a hat (any shape or style).

straight from the roll tin foil ONLY!!!!!!


*


----------



## t dub c (Feb 1, 2008)

So my hat/mask dont count fdd? got to be a hat?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

t dub c said:


> So my hat/mask dont count fdd? got to be a hat?



a hat covers your head. if a "mask" is incorporated into it that's fine. you're entry is acceptable.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

damn i thought i won by default..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

**********LOOK****************
tin foil hats - Google Image Search
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn i thought i won by default..



i'm about ready to just pack a fresh bowl load in my "brand new pipe".


----------



## t dub c (Feb 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm about ready to just pack a fresh bowl load in my "brand new pipe".


no no fdd, its all good friend.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

i like hillary's tinfoil hat the best, cuz i wanna hit that. nawmean. also fdd i think you need a hug, and i am here and secure with my sexuality.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i like hillary's tinfoil hat the best, cuz i wanna hit that. nawmean. also fdd i think you need a hug, and i am here and secure with my sexuality.



i need 2 hugs.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How about a hug and a pat on the back.*

*Being a Mod is a tough job. You cant please everyone. *

*I think you did what was right....Im in your corner.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i need 2 hugs.


 2 hugs it is then.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

feelin' the love. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## billybob88 (Feb 1, 2008)

FDD, I just found this and dude, im so stoked. Im ganna slam this shit, Billybob style.


----------



## madcow (Feb 2, 2008)

i can still get in on this right??


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

madcow said:


> i can still get in on this right??


you have a month.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 2, 2008)

i am joining in on this one, fdd2blk gave me the go ahead I expect special treatment. I just have to goto the store and pick up the right tinfoil now. Now is the winning hat being judged just on looks or does it have to be up to code, there is a lot of information out there on dimensions angles to stop brain activity etc.... Im telling you guys this just so you know what you are up against, this is the first competition I am able to join in on so I am going all out


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Feb 2, 2008)

rollitup said:


> i am joining in on this one, fdd2blk gave me the go ahead I expect special treatment. I just have to goto the store and pick up the right tinfoil now. Now is the winning hat being judged just on looks or does it have to be up to code, there is a lot of information out there on dimensions angles to stop brain activity etc.... Im telling you guys this just so you know what you are up against, this is the first competition I am able to join in on so I am going all out


that's a bit intimidating... I really have to bring my "A" game now!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

lol hell yeah, we got the man in this one..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

rollitup said:


> i am joining in on this one, fdd2blk gave me the go ahead I expect special treatment. I just have to goto the store and pick up the right tinfoil now. Now is the winning hat being judged just on looks or does it have to be up to code, there is a lot of information out there on dimensions angles to stop brain activity etc.... Im telling you guys this just so you know what you are up against, this is the first competition I am able to join in on so I am going all out




i'm looking mainly for it's wave stopping capabilities. it's the voices that concern me and i'm looking for the best design to stop them.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 2, 2008)

I also see alot of blabering going on in this thread and not enough hat making, I think we should make a rule where the picture needs to have the users name in it so they dont grab a pic of google, also a picture with the rollitup forum in the background would be a good idea as well. mastakoosh is the only hat I saw  your going down.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm looking mainly for it's wave stopping capabilities. it's the voices that concern me and i'm looking for the best design to stop them.


I keep telling you but you won't listen... coloured foil. Coloured foil will stop the voices.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I also see alot of blabering going on in this thread and not enough hat making, I think we should make a rule where the picture needs to have the users name in it so they dont grab a pic of google, also a picture with the rollitup forum in the background would be a good idea as well. mastakoosh is the only hat I saw  your going down.


 ruh roh time to go to sams club and get the 50lb roll.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

i like the user name and rollitup logo idea. i think we'll go with that. i'll edit the first post.



colored foil. ha. radio waves don't see in color silly.


----------



## rezo (Feb 2, 2008)

you know what i gotta do this too this is just too ccool to pass. gonna go design a hat........ here it is its not best but only my first ever . ill give it another go . great contest fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

rezo said:


> you know what i gotta do this too this is just too ccool to pass. gonna go design a hat........ here it is its not best but only my first ever . ill give it another go . great contest fdd.



very nice.  i like the brim.


----------



## rezo (Feb 2, 2008)

heres mine. great idea fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

rezo said:


> heres mine. great idea fdd.



now you're just showing off. lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

yep its got a very european influence. llike sherlock holmes lol.


----------



## rezo (Feb 2, 2008)

sorry bout the double post the first one said it wasnt a valid post so i did two hmmmmh???


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yep its got a very european influence. llike sherlock holmes lol.



to match the pipe. clever move.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to say that your skills haven't improved much on the second attempt.

Not that the first wasn't a great attempt, I just expected something a little different in the second.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 2, 2008)

for all you entering i made a couple calls to find out what makes a certified hat here is the formula:

((mass / 2.702) / (width * length)) * 10000 = thickness in microns

If your foil is less than 16 microns, increase the number of layers used in construction.

Also I was informed that you should use real TIN foil and not aluminum, aluminum is a gov't conspiracy to prevent people from constructing the proper hat.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 2, 2008)

this should serve as a good guide line for the tin foil hat !!i think it should be ruled that the functionality of the hat should include the ability to affectivley block electromagnetic radiation from entering the brain!!Tin-foil hat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 2, 2008)

rollitup said:


> for all you entering i made a couple calls to find out what makes a certified hat here is the formula:
> 
> ((mass / 2.702) / (width * length)) * 10000 = thickness in microns
> 
> ...


2 questions... Firstly, how can we tell from the pictures whether it's aluminum or tin foil? Second, does coloured tin foil work better?


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 2, 2008)

oh thats a good point! LEO probably put something in the aluminum that could potentially intensify their ability to read our thoughts!!


----------



## tckfui (Feb 2, 2008)

rollitup said:


> for all you entering i made a couple calls to find out what makes a certified hat here is the formula:
> 
> ((mass / 2.702) / (width * length)) * 10000 = thickness in microns
> 
> ...


those rules sound alittle too strict... I dont even know what a micron is... let alone how to messure one 
mass... what man!??!?! math?!?!?! I HATE MATH!!! we have to do math now?!?!?! to figure out the mass of out hats 

I read in popular science that the whole thing is crap, and that in reality a tinfoil, or aluminum hat, would make it easier to braiwash, read minds... but... I think them saying that is crap.
I guess I'll break out the drawing board and see whats up... not much compitition ... yet !!!!! dum dum dummmm1!!!!


----------



## billybob88 (Feb 2, 2008)

This makes me all giggly inside.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Feb 2, 2008)

this just became my favorite thread ever


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 2, 2008)

rollitup said:


> i am joining in on this one, fdd2blk gave me the go ahead I expect special treatment. I just have to goto the store and pick up the right tinfoil now. Now is the winning hat being judged just on looks or does it have to be up to code, there is a lot of information out there on dimensions angles to stop brain activity etc.... Im telling you guys this just so you know what you are up against, this is the first competition I am able to join in on so I am going all out


Special treatment? F?UCK.. lol.. I'm so not playing fair now..


----------



## overfiend (Feb 2, 2008)

i havent seen any hats yet


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i havent seen any hats yet



it's a long thread already. there's a few.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 2, 2008)

i have seen two hats and a mask!!
with that in mind is there anyway to track the different entries? this is a fucking long as thread already and we have a month to go. its going to be hard to keep track!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

i bet fdd's mind is like a steel trap.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

t dub c said:


> O.k here is one t dub style. pow



do you have a better pic?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

Jakebakingcake said:


> i have seen two hats and a mask!!
> with that in mind is there anyway to track the different entries? this is a fucking long as thread already and we have a month to go. its going to be hard to keep track!!!


i'm working on something.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 2, 2008)

sweet deal...


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 2, 2008)

Viking Helmet. I pillage peoples towns and steal thier Women.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 2, 2008)

I think stealing women is implied in piliging


----------



## 000420 (Feb 2, 2008)

as soon as I put this on....the voices stopped..........and my left eye stopped twitching.....finally....




[url=http://xs.to]
[/URL]


----------



## t dub c (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> do you have a better pic?


I do I do, here is a few more of me being a freak in my brain protection. wrap it up.





.






.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Dats purdy funny Mr. Rollitup dude.*
> *He DOES play. *
> 
> *VERY good!*


ohh it was a joke!!!
I get it


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 2, 2008)

If they want some they can come and get some.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> If they want some they can come and get some.



i'm concerned with this one. i notice a lady in all the pics until we get to the last one............. that's no roll of quarters. 




this is great. i love them all. keep 'em coming.


----------



## t dub c (Feb 2, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> If they want some they can come and get some.


Ohh now there is a brain protector for sure.


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 2, 2008)

Just stop the contest now and give the prize to T Dub. No one is topping the predator-esque helmet. that one owns.


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 2, 2008)

gotta luv a chick thatll strap a dildo to her head


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL...

WHAT a dick head... =]


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 2, 2008)

So far Imma have to vote for TDubs ... He went all out... And even got the red eyes going on... that is until I create mine which I suspect will make its appearance close to the end of the contest...
The chick w the penis on her head reminds me of Deuce Bigalow...when he dated that chick with a penis nose and she sneezed and cum went all over the place...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> looks like a demon of some sort or somethin out of labrynth.


 
Oh word that is tight. I haven't seen this thread for a day or so....I will still win


----------



## billybob88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dude deadline is march 4th I believe?. LOOTTTTTS OF TIME LEFT FOR EVERYONE TO GET SMACKED DOWN BY BILLY. You think my scrog was a good idea, watch whats comin!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 3, 2008)

t dub c looks to be in the lead so far cuz his thing looks like a cool pagan ritual mask. and is he really james blunt under there? and 00420's hat is cool too. i swear from the side view over the nose part it looks like a tin foil bird or something lol or a pigeon. but a month is a lot of time and i want a hat thats like 5 feet tall.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 3, 2008)

Plenty of time guys... 

I don't think the strap-on should count though. Just because you put a strap-on on your head does not make it a hat... or does it?


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 3, 2008)

I made it from foil. And it protects my HEAD......................

Don't worrie this is just the first of many to come. 

I don't think you guys understand how this hat works. Once the rays come down the Dick hat will obsorb all of the rays and when it is full you just rub it and it will spit all of the rays back into space killing the enemy....  

I love you long time...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 3, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I made it from foil. And it protects my HEAD......................
> 
> Don't worrie this is just the first of many to come.
> 
> ...


Hold on a minute... I thought the enemy was the government, now you're saying that the voices you hear are from aliens?


----------



## superskunkxnl (Feb 3, 2008)

its all a conspiracy aliens the government there all in it together workin us out 1 by 1 lol


----------



## t dub c (Feb 3, 2008)

cats are alien lenses.....................beep,beep


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Feb 3, 2008)

T dub - Props. That's a sick hat. Love it.

I'm in on this one. Starting now, will finish and post during the last week of the contest.. 
Great idea fdd.

Peace all


----------



## beennoobed (Feb 3, 2008)

whats comin billy bob..huh huh huh, whats comin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah, i too keep hearing all these threats.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, i too keep hearing all these threats.


Did someone say threats?

How come you keep catching all the fun?

Listen guys, I'm the guy to take your anger out on, not fdd. To be honest guys, I miss it.

Come on guys... hit me. You know you want to.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Did someone say threats?
> 
> How come you keep catching all the fun?
> 
> ...



they keep threatening to make badass hats but i have yet to see them show me any. they all say "wait until the last week". sounds like we're gonna see some real "projects".


----------



## billybob88 (Feb 3, 2008)

like I said there is still a month to go.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm tempted to throw my psychotronic deflector into the ring. 

Here's a little resource material for the uninitated:

Aluminum Foil Deflector Beanie


----------



## tm21thc (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is mine!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 3, 2008)

hell yeah dude, gladiator-esque.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 3, 2008)

here be me


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 3, 2008)

you stole my idea, have you been reading my mind?


----------



## tckfui (Feb 3, 2008)

hehe  just alittle


----------



## t dub c (Feb 3, 2008)

are we aloud tape??


----------



## tckfui (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## EZELL (Feb 3, 2008)

Man Yall Some Fools Wearin Tin Foil On Your Head.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 3, 2008)

... you think we dont know this???


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

Foil Only!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought it was ONLY foil................and foil only. Nothing else. 

Can we get a ruling on this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

foil only.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> foil only.


Is that foil as a generalisation?

Can you use coloured foil?


----------



## t dub c (Feb 4, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I thought it was ONLY foil................and foil only. Nothing else.
> 
> Can we get a ruling on this.


me to.. foil only good deal


----------



## t dub c (Feb 4, 2008)

EZELL said:


> Man Yall Some Fools Wearin Tin Foil On Your Head.


Your the fool with no protection.............we safe. wrap it up.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 4, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Is that foil as a generalisation?
> 
> Can you use coloured foil?


 lol  he is gonna snap.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 4, 2008)

man!!! making up new rules as the thread moves along huh???? 
allright... I'll get rid of the tape and ifure somhow to do it without... I'll do it later though...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

tckfui said:


> man!!! making up new rules as the thread moves along huh????
> allright... I'll get rid of the tape and ifure somhow to do it without... I'll do it later though...



there were only 2 rules to start with go back to page 1. it must be foil and it must be a hat. you guys are the ones making it harder than i asked. 



foil, off the fuckin roll!!!! how stupid are you people?



hahhahahahahhahaha

it's the voices.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 4, 2008)

I used aluminum foil off the fucking roll  
and it is a hat... just some tape to help it out... I didnt want to do it, but it was all ohh I need it, I'm going to fall apart! and I was like NO!!! youre just trying to get me in trouble again... I think the hat may be backfiring... it seems the voices are just coming in cleaere, louder, angrier, and more... um... persuasive


----------



## tckfui (Feb 4, 2008)

grrrr
T dub C should win
not only because its a crazy ass mask... but also because How the fuck did you make that thing without tape?!?!?!?... I guess I could use strips of foil like twist ties


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

tckfui said:


> grrrr
> T dub C should win
> not only because its a crazy ass mask... but also because How the fuck did you make that thing without tape?!?!?!?... I guess I could use strips of foil like twist ties




hat not mask. wtf???





i'm laughing.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 4, 2008)

hahaha, man!!! you cant expect us "high thinkers"  to be... all... ... you know... doing things right... 
allright, I did it, it was kind of hard, not too hard... here it is
















I feel like I cant even wear it anymore, its almost 2 feet tall now... I'm like 10 feet tall with it my celinings arnt that high, and now its all flimsy without the tape. I feel like I broke it!!! and its all FDDS FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

you could have just "hidden" the tape.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 4, 2008)

I should have!!! 
are you implying I should tape it again, and hide it? 
I mean... um keep that a secret between me and you ok?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I should have!!!
> are you implying I should tape it again, and hide it?
> I mean... um keep that a secret between me and you ok?



all i know is what i see. you're that one that has to live with yourself.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 4, 2008)

hahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I love you man! you're such a silly billy!!!


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 4, 2008)

oh the competition is getting intense.. i need to get on the ball and start this sucker.. its going to be harder than i thought..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there were only 2 rules to start with go back to page 1. it must be foil and it must be a hat. you guys are the ones making it harder than i asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean coloured foil is out? technically it can come on a roll. Certain sweets (candy) need the coloured foil to be rolled around them to keep the individual sweets (candy) secure.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 4, 2008)

I think you guys are going to give fdd a heart attack


----------



## NO GROW (Feb 4, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Does this mean coloured foil is out? technically it can come on a roll. Certain sweets (candy) need the coloured foil to be rolled around them to keep the individual sweets (candy) secure.



I guess FDD isnt gonna say anything to you so I will.

SHUT YOUR MOUTH ABOUT THE COLORED FOIL YOU FUDGE PACKING STUPID ASS FAGGOT...........Before I fly over there and shove a colored tin foil dildo up your ass.

LOL, You know I love you Skinkishy. PLUS you said you missed being threatened.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 4, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> I guess FDD isnt gonna say anything to you so I will.
> 
> SHUT YOUR MOUTH ABOUT THE COLORED FOIL YOU FUDGE PACKING STUPID ASS FAGGOT...........Before I fly over there and shove a colored tin foil dildo up your ass.


You've got a coloured tin-foil dildo? 

I did say I missed being attacked, and this has come as a welcome relief. Thanks No Grow.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 4, 2008)

cool idea fdd, i got somethin for ya. just gotta wait for the materials


----------



## tckfui (Feb 4, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> You've got a coloured tin-foil dildo?
> 
> I did say I missed being attacked, and this has come as a welcome relief. Thanks No Grow.



in that case... fuck you cock head!!!  I'm going to hit you with a baseball bat


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 4, 2008)

sorry tckfui, once is funny, twice is just taking the piss.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 4, 2008)

twice is taking the piss now is it????
is that really a saying?

its because I made a better hat right? and you cant used collored tin foil... I see your game  JK, dont send give me another thing... or things might just get scarry


----------



## t dub c (Feb 4, 2008)

brain protector hat, with mask incorperated into it. peace


----------



## munch box (Feb 4, 2008)

t dub c said:


> brain protector hat, with mask incorperated into it. peace


!!!!!!you just set off the nerd alert!!!!!!


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 5, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha Thats cool!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

hey munch box, I properly deleted that post you deleted.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 5, 2008)

Just wait until tonight....ive got two hats im making that will blow you guys away.....

Nobody will be reading my mind anytime soon. I will be blocking photons, protons, radiowaves, electromagnetic waves, radiation, uvb rays, uva rays, ultrasonic waves.....you name it, and ill look damn good doing it.


----------



## munch box (Feb 5, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> hey munch box, I properly deleted that post you deleted.


properly? I'm not familiar with proceedure around here. You wern't supposed to see that.... As long as it made sense to you when you bought it ,I guess thats all that matters.


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2008)

ok so i've only read about a 1/4 of this thread but i was wondering if there was a limit to the amount of foil to be used?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 5, 2008)

*You guys are seriously arguing over tinfoil hats, are you?*


----------



## munch box (Feb 5, 2008)

nope. just going over the rules over and over again, thats all


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2008)

ok so i've gone through the thread and there was no mention as to the limit of foil. so i'm gonna assume as much as like so long as it can hold it's shape.

oh and hi lacy!


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Fdd one quick question, I know we can't use colored foil but what about foil that is colored. J/K


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 5, 2008)

Where is all of the pics...................????????????????

Dick head out.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 5, 2008)

Kant said:


> ok so i've gone through the thread and there was no mention as to the limit of foil. so i'm gonna assume as much as like so long as it can hold it's shape.
> 
> oh and hi lacy!


 
My hat (although not finished) is bigger then me, but it's gonna win, I honestly think it should but we shall see


Remember the Patriots


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 5, 2008)

I just wanted to see how many of you stoners I got....

Now don't fuckin lie, you know you opened this thread hoping to see a new hat




Yeah I'll keep the suspense, Id say a week or more yet


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Where is all of the pics...................????????????????
> 
> Dick head out.



check the link in my signature.


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just wanted to see how many of you stoners I got....
> 
> Now don't fuckin lie, you know you opened this thread hoping to see a new hat
> 
> ...


you keep saying that but i'll believe you when i see it.


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> check the link in my signature.


so i checked out the pictures but i thought we were supposed to put our sn and a rollitup logo in the picture to deter cheating.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Kant said:


> so i checked out the pictures but i thought we were supposed to put our sn and a rollitup logo in the picture to deter cheating.


rules, rules, rules... why are people so hung up on rules? Most of us here are actually law breakers, yet we worry about the silliest little rules.

You know what... I'm going to make me a COLOURED tin foil hat right now, and enter it in the competition.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 6, 2008)

*Sign sign everywhere a sign.....*

*Hey I'm gonna make a COLOURED tinfoil hat and although I'm gonna be disqualified, who cares...I'm doin' it for FUN!!!!!*

*'cause I'm always breakin' the rules so why stop now*
*and I LOVE colour.*



skunkushybrid said:


> rules, rules, rules... why are people so hung up on rules? Most of us here are actually law breakers, yet we worry about the silliest little rules.
> 
> You know what... I'm going to make me a COLOURED tin foil hat right now, and enter it in the competition.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 6, 2008)

*oh and HI Zeke DAWGGGGG *


----------



## paul-mc (Feb 6, 2008)

iv been away from this site for a while now, i stopped grownig because i needed to get my roof sorted out. its done now so you will be seeing more of me. this is a great compo im gunNA GO GET DESIGNING. i hope fdd has a lot of cash coz hes gunna be shipping to UK


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

paul-mc said:


> iv been away from this site for a while now, i stopped grownig because i needed to get my roof sorted out. its done now so you will be seeing more of me. this is a great compo im gunNA GO GET DESIGNING. i hope fdd has a lot of cash coz hes gunna be shipping to UK


Is that a stop off point before it gets to the moon? I'm not sure they have a postal service that goes to the moon. 

Also, being an alien I think you'd have an unfair advantage over the other contestants... as we all know alien foil is far more advanced than our own.


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 6, 2008)

That pipe is beautiful. Lol. I stayed home from school today...I'm sick 

So this will be PERFECT for me


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

here it is, dreamed it up the other day and finally got blazed enough to build it and take the pics. its all tin foil and we added a tube goin from the bowl to a mouthpiece. it isnt totally air tight but it works, its a new toy really. we make everyone who comes over wear it and try it out, funny shit. theres 2 ounces of nuggets in the bowl head BUD MAN TO THE RESCUE

peace


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

dave man that is a cool fukkin hat man lol. any hat that stores and smokes herb is a hat i want.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks dude, i want that pipe man. im from the northeast and it would be sick to own a cali pipe.  
pullin out the big guns for this one.....lol


----------



## Dats (Feb 7, 2008)

This is how I talk to the mothership. No tape or other foreign material used floil only.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 7, 2008)

whats that a PIE tin or a chinese food tin?!?!?! 
other than that its pretty nice... no tape? not even alittle? you can tell me


----------



## Dats (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a pie tin I smooshed some foil between two pasta bowls to make the dish. No tape everthing attaches to the helmet part with tabs of foil inserted into slits and folded over. Its very fragile lol


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

i didnt use any tape on mine other then my name tag, and then only pot. nothin else but a shit load of tin foil. good idea fdd


----------



## Dats (Feb 7, 2008)

The cat hissed at me when I walked in the room to take the pics. lol


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

thats funny shit man.


----------



## Kant (Feb 7, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> rules, rules, rules... why are people so hung up on rules? Most of us here are actually law breakers, yet we worry about the silliest little rules.
> 
> You know what... I'm going to make me a COLOURED tin foil hat right now, and enter it in the competition.


haha way to be a rebel skunky


----------



## Kant (Feb 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> here it is, dreamed it up the other day and finally got blazed enough to build it and take the pics. its all tin foil and we added a tube goin from the bowl to a mouthpiece. it isnt totally air tight but it works, its a new toy really. we make everyone who comes over wear it and try it out, funny shit. theres 2 ounces of nuggets in the bowl head BUD MAN TO THE RESCUE
> 
> peace


BRIBERY!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 7, 2008)

*HITS FROM THE BONG!



























Ive got 2 more im making. That was the easy one...just wait for the next two 
*


----------



## tckfui (Feb 7, 2008)

hahaha!!! good one NSW!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

just remember who came up with the smokin hatlol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> just remember who came up with the smokin hatlol


Im workin on the big boy right now....Dont worry man


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 7, 2008)

It took alot of time....and definitely looks better in person....but it still isnt as good as I had planned 

Shes almost ready for harvest though and I cant wait....these buds have so much resin they shine like foil!!!!!!

For some reason my camera does NOT like taking photos of foil hahahaha


----------



## tckfui (Feb 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 7, 2008)

tckfui said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!


thanks man 

It was a pain in the ass. I had to cut every single leaf out of foil not easy hahaha


----------



## munch box (Feb 8, 2008)

I challenge fdd to an outdoor growoff '08. Riu will decide the winner.My best plant against his in october. here is my hat.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

munch box said:


> I challenge fdd to an outdoor growoff '08. Riu will decide the winner.My best plant against his in october. here is my hat.


ha ha ha ha... great joke munch box. Funniest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## munch box (Feb 8, 2008)

why? because fdd is the greatest grower in the world and nobody can grow like him?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

munch box said:


> why? because fdd is the greatest grower in the world and nobody can grow like him?


I'm just going by what I see... and from you I have seen nothing. Maybe after you get a few grows under your belt and have won the respect of your fellow members then you may be in a position to make such a statement.

Until that time, it just sounds like a joke to me.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 8, 2008)

munch box said:


> I challenge fdd to an outdoor growoff '08. Riu will decide the winner.My best plant against his in october. here is my hat.


 
thats a fake RUI?


----------



## munch box (Feb 8, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'm just going by what I see... and from you I have seen nothing. Maybe after you get a few grows under your belt and have won the respect of your fellow members then you may be in a position to make such a statement.
> 
> Until that time, it just sounds like a joke to me.


Well theres your problem right there. you can only go by what you've seen and not by what i've seen. In a small kind of way i feel sorry for you skunk. I'm sure that 300w mercury vapor bulb is like the coolest thing in the world to you and you love it and you're the king of MV.  But maybe you should stick to what you know and not what you think.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

munch box said:


> Well theres your problem right there. you can only go by what you've seen and not by what i've seen. In a small kind of way i feel sorry for you skunk. I'm sure that 300w mercury vapor bulb is like the coolest thing in the world to you and you love it and you're the king of MV.  But maybe you should stick to what you know and not what you think.


If you really thought you were better you wouldn't need to compete with fdd. His grows speak for themselves, what do yours do? Is that silence I hear?

That 300w UV lamp isn't the only lamp I have. I also have 2 400W HPS and one 400W MH. 

I've put the UV thread up in the advanced section. It's called death by Radiation. Check it out.


----------



## munch box (Feb 8, 2008)

I never said i needed to compete with anybody. its a friendly challenge, and i don't appreciate you putting words in my mouth. i would challenge you, but like i said , I'm looking for competition.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

please take this away from my contest thread. any further posts within this thread on this matter will be deleted immediately. it's my contest thread. thank you.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 8, 2008)

... my entries coming soon...

it's gonna be great =]

... and all i gotta say is... didn't somebody once accuse skunk and munch of being one in the same person??? hahahahha


----------



## DWR (Feb 9, 2008)

ROFL !!! ^^ i havnt got any tin foil left... will buy some ^^


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*You can buy 1000 feet of tinfoil at costco for a decent price.*

*I'm gonna have to pass on the contest 'cause I have my focus elsewhere but good luck to all of you and and hopefully we will have the winner in next month's newsletter (picture inclusive.)*

*Your address and ......j/k *


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol. I know I'm pretty new on this site...so, if you don't wanna use my entry its okay. My friend H-Town made this for me last night for the contest.

Hope you like it xD Its supposed to be one of those bomber style hats. 

(PS> thats my girlfriend in the picture) 





That piece is beautiful. Cant find color changing glass in NY. Unfortunate


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> rules, rules, rules... why are people so hung up on rules? Most of us here are actually law breakers, yet we worry about the silliest little rules.
> 
> You know what... I'm going to make me a COLOURED tin foil hat right now, and enter it in the competition.




i bet you don't.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 9, 2008)

Oisterboy said:


> Lol. I know I'm pretty new on this site...so, if you don't wanna use my entry its okay. My friend H-Town made this for me last night for the contest.
> 
> Hope you like it xD Its supposed to be one of those bomber style hats.
> 
> ...




you can get tons for lots of money in the village, or go to china town and be able to buy 10 for the peice of one


----------



## dankforall (Feb 9, 2008)

I feel left out. I am going to have to make one. I need to get really baked to think of a good idea!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 9, 2008)

Dont ask........


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

thats freaking awsome..........we are still working on ours


----------



## tckfui (Feb 9, 2008)

looks like the statue of liberty after smoking a few rocks, and shooting up... and getting smacked around for spening all my god damn money god damn it!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

wow nsw really wants that bong/bowl whichever


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> wow nsw really wants that bong/bowl whichever



No way man


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> looks like the statue of liberty after smoking a few rocks, and shooting up... and getting smacked around for spening all my god damn money god damn it!!!!



exactly


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

well you're giving hella competition smart ass


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

so what is nsw's mask the one to beat right now? looks pretty interesting nothing like getting baked and making tin foil hats!!

so can we use aluminum foil fdd? or just tin foil??

i got a good one coming nsw your gonna have to think better then that!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 10, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> so what is nsw's mask the one to beat right now? looks pretty interesting nothing like getting baked and making tin foil hats!!
> 
> so can we use aluminum foil fdd? or just tin foil??
> 
> i got a good one coming nsw your gonna have to think better then that!!!


Did you see my other two?


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

no, didnt bother looking to far back in the thread, got a slow connection right now anyways, fucking cable...... are they better or worse then that??


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 10, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> no, didnt bother looking to far back in the thread, got a slow connection right now anyways, fucking cable...... are they better or worse then that??


Much better 

welll I dunno actually...my favorite would have to be my budding plant hat


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

hmm well back to the drawing board, i got a few good ideas in the head of mine


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> hmm well back to the drawing board, i got a few good ideas in the head of mine



check the link in my signature to see them all together. yes aluminum foil is ok.


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> check the link in my signature to see them all together. yes aluminum foil is ok.


yea, i think that bud plant of nsw, is definitely a up there, t dub c n tckfui too. I heard foil hats disrupt the mind control waves.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i bet you don't.


Oh yeah? Well I bet you $50 that I won't make a hat!


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Feb 10, 2008)

tm21thc said:


> Here is mine!


SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pl4nK (Feb 11, 2008)

If that dont win I'm gonna put one on my cat


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 11, 2008)

i am confused????


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

Pl4nK said:


> If that dont win I'm gonna put one on my cat



pets are allowed as entries.  and small children. anything with a brain basically.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 11, 2008)

so I cant make one for my pet jelly fish????


----------



## tckfui (Feb 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> pets are allowed as entries.  and small children. anything with a brain basically.


since I'm mentioning it, and this thread is basicaly about mind reading conspiracies. alttile bit... theres some crazy ass theory, that moon jellyfish, can control your mind, and the only way to stop them is shooting them with paintballs, because the paint in paitballs stops their mind readingness... google it. its real shit man... happen to me one


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

tckfui said:


> so I cant make one for my pet jelly fish????




i don't believe you have one.........


----------



## tckfui (Feb 11, 2008)

aww awww, you got me , those tanks are expensive as hell, cant find it now, but ebay used to have a few, they need to be special so the jellies dont get sucked up in filters, for a 5 gallon tank it was 600 bucks man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll stop thread jacking now


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 13, 2008)

dude those are some insane lookin fish or whatever the hell they are.
wow never seen a jelly like that before. looks like a swimmin armadillo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

so are we done? i haven't seen any new entries in a few days.


----------



## Schmidty (Feb 13, 2008)

We are so not done! Im deep in production here!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 13, 2008)

Am I going to have to make another one so that I am not outdone....


----------



## dankforall (Feb 13, 2008)

I might do one. I thought we had longer. I dont have any foil!


----------



## blank1983 (Feb 13, 2008)

wow jamiemichelle you are a hottie just thought id reply that


jamiemichelle said:


> Hahahah were you bored when you did that? Either way, great contest idea... and I may have to do one myself!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

blank1983 said:


> wow jamiemichelle you are a hottie just thought id reply that



wonderful first post. did you register just for that or do you actually grow pot? get off my thread.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wonderful first post. did you register just for that or do you actually grow pot? get off my thread.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't believe you have one.........


Bro.. those are the biggest fuckin body lice i ever saw! FDD.. i heard your supposed to shave and apply a special ointment to get rid of those crabs.. not lure them with corn chips


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 13, 2008)

WTF is that anyway? looks like u put a lobster tail in some rooting hormone


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Feb 13, 2008)

i want that fuckin piece...here is my picture....


----------



## tckfui (Feb 13, 2008)

there called isopods, they are the larger version of rollipollies, or pill bugs as some call them. they are the most spread around shellfish, since they are related to almost everything, from roaches to lobsters.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey FDD! So... hopefully someday I'll know as much about growin the magic-herb as you do but until then.. I will make you awesome tinfoil hats 

Oh! Damn, easy to forget things... the dredfoil hat has helped me to get backstage to smoke up with some awesome reggae bands (but i didn't get backstage at little john's concert ) I also made a joint and lighter holding goatee for those times when you're too stoned to lift your hands, yea!

mmm... tinfoiL


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 13, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> hey FDD! So... hopefully someday I'll know as much about growin the magic-herb as you do but until then.. I will make you awesome tinfoil hats
> 
> Oh! Damn, easy to forget things... the dredfoil hat has helped me to get backstage to smoke up with some awesome reggae bands (but i didn't get backstage at little john's concert ) I also made a joint and lighter holding goatee for those times when you're too stoned to lift your hands, yea!
> 
> mmm... tinfoiL




Hahahaha I like it I like it 


Damn man....this is some tough ass competition, IM HAVIN FUN!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> hey FDD! So... hopefully someday I'll know as much about growin the magic-herb as you do but until then.. I will make you awesome tinfoil hats
> 
> Oh! Damn, easy to forget things... the dredfoil hat has helped me to get backstage to smoke up with some awesome reggae bands (but i didn't get backstage at little john's concert ) I also made a joint and lighter holding goatee for those times when you're too stoned to lift your hands, yea!
> 
> mmm... tinfoiL




time to step up the game people. this one's pretty good.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 14, 2008)

i like the joint holdin goatee for when you are too fucked up to hold your arms up.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 14, 2008)

haha thanks guys... uh, fdd, i dunno if u shuld encourage a step-up cuz i ran out of tinfoil


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 14, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> haha thanks guys... uh, fdd, i dunno if u shuld encourage a step-up cuz i ran out of tinfoil




Oh yeahhhhh  hahaha


----------



## Schmidty (Feb 14, 2008)

Just as long as we have until the 1st of March... I'm golden. I have a whole production team of midget ninjas working round the clock!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 14, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> Just as long as we have until the 1st of March... I'm golden. I have a whole production team of midget ninjas working round the clock!!




yes, you have 2 weeks.


----------



## buzzza (Feb 14, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> Just as long as we have until the 1st of March... I'm golden. I have a whole production team of midget ninjas working round the clock!!


hahaa!santa in the off-season i presume.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 14, 2008)

hahaha I like your dreads man!!!!
how much did you pay for those grils, what are they foilplatnum


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 14, 2008)

no, those are platinum foil


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 14, 2008)

haha nah man, i paid str8 cash for them puppies. like 700 monopoly dollars man

PS - how come i was a "stranger" now i'm "learning how to roll," i like it but i don't get it.
haha... kinda like life, eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 14, 2008)

stop hijacking this thread!!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 14, 2008)

most popular riu rookie since dalia hahahaha.


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 14, 2008)

damn.. you said HAT? back to the drawing board


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 14, 2008)

what if i just stuck my head in the toilet bowl? or crawled into the refridgerator? would that be good enough?


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 15, 2008)

Can we color on the foil at all with markers or something?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 15, 2008)

uh oh duck for cover lol...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2008)

Joe2iisbeing said:


> Can we color on the foil at all with markers or something?



you can do whatever you want. doesn't mean it will win, doesn't mean it won't either.


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 15, 2008)

lol guess ill read all that shit again


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 15, 2008)

thats what i get for skimming


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 15, 2008)

i just made a sick king koopa foil mask ill post it tomarow when i find a camera


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 16, 2008)

good luck beating mine...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 16, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> i just made a sick king koopa foil mask ill post it tomarow when i find a camera


Im excited...I want to see more entries!


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 17, 2008)

theres more to come


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 17, 2008)

i think it looks like koopa


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 17, 2008)

i think it looks like a teenage boy with pictures of men on his wall........................


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 17, 2008)

thought thats what i was seeing too....lol


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 17, 2008)

so i guess you have never seen fight club or your just mad you cant make kick ass tinfoil hats


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

naw man nice hat...


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 17, 2008)

never saw fight club but i was just kiddin anyway.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

fight club is sweet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2008)

i should make that a rule.

you must watch fight club.


----------



## Dubbuh (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah fight club is def one of my fav movies......

"as i pass....do i give you the ass or the crotch?"

haha i think about that shit everytime i gotta walk pass people that are sitting.....


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 18, 2008)

Bwahahaha. I have that same Op Ivy shirt


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


>



took us a minute to figure it out. funny.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 18, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> what if i just stuck my head in the toilet bowl? or crawled into the refridgerator? would that be good enough?


Hey thats epic dude, I don't see why that wouldnt work


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

oh yea...i got some new pics comin tonight with my buds i just harvested.....


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

ok i googled aluminum foil hat or tin hat and wow, people actually wear these things. mainly mental people from what i saw, crazy shit. i even found a how to on how to make one. if you need a how to, to make a foil hat you got some problems. read this....look how in the last step they have it tapped over the face and shit. crazyness.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> ok i googled aluminum foil hate or tin hate and wow, people actually wear these things. mainly mental people from what i saw, crazy shit. i even found a how to on how to make one. if you need a how to, to make a foil hat you got some problems. read this....







this is a sham. note the tape.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 20, 2008)

hey FDD how come my hampster-hat isnt in the current entries?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> hey FDD how come my hampster-hat isnt in the current entries?



i'm sorry. i wqs waiting for more. i'll put it up right now. 

i thought it was a guinea pig.


----------



## Dats (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought it was a guinea pig too.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 20, 2008)

it is a guinea pig- its not mine so i just call it a hampster
i am pumped about this contest *mark my words i will win*


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

dude with a rat on your hat..goodluck.........if this was a hampster forum then yea you'de probably be the winner...it is funny though, goodjob


----------



## potpimp (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm working on one but it's really uber high tech. I should have it finished by mid week. It ain't over til the flatulent lady sings!


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 22, 2008)

FDD, I may have to get one more going aside the dredfoil to overthrow the hampster...guinea... the rat thing in the tinfoil


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 25, 2008)

man this contest is almost over, how is the winner going to be selected fdd, by you? or staff, or what? i broke the hat i made out yesterday and toked about an 1/8th with my buddy. holly shit i got blazed, i crashed a snowmobile bad yesterday mornin, fell off it into of all places a 3 foot deep stream of freezin water. gotta love snowmobilin'


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

1 week left.

the winner will be decided by my wife and i.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh the wife is in on deciding too huh?  Good. LOL.


Is the deadline Feb. 29th or March 1st officially.. LOL. I wanna also know what time is the official deadline (and the time zone of that time.)


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 1 week left.
> 
> the winner will be decided by my wife and i.


I was hopin there would be more entries...

Hopefully this last week will bring some cool hats.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

A lot of people seem to be waiting..

LOL.. we're all paranoid someone else will take our idea and try to make it better. LOL..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh the wife is in on deciding too huh?  Good. LOL.
> 
> 
> Is the deadline Feb. 29th or March 1st officially.. LOL. I wanna also know what time is the official deadline (and the time zone of that time.)




i don't know.  let's go until saturday night, midnight, my time.  when i get up sunday morning i will close the thread and start the decision process.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know.  let's go until saturday night, midnight, my time.  when i get up sunday morning i will close the thread and start the decision process.


Ok sweet. =) LOL.. mine will prolly b posted at 11:59 you time Sat nite..  LOL..


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 25, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> A lot of people seem to be waiting..
> 
> LOL.. we're all paranoid someone else will take our idea and try to make it better. LOL..


 
thats why it was hard for me to upload mine. mine was the first hat to do with weed, well actually i made a bowl out of mine but after i posted it there were a few people who used my idea in there own way. but i also wanted to get it out there before someone else thought of it. should of waited though until the end im thinkin. oh well, we'll see..rollitup


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

It's funny, the bowl in the hat was planned in mine from day one- lol. i kinda doubted my plan a little when I saw that.. LOL...


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 25, 2008)

oh really, my bad. i have a 2 necked and 2 bowled bong neck i was gonna hook into it but i wanted to go with only foil and make it functional. worked out not to bad, my buddy took the pics and he did a shitty job so i might put my headies i recently harvested in it and take some better pics. but i dont know if its even worth it, hopefully i got a chance.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

NP man, that's the risk I took waiting. =) Just don't be all pissed when I still use it in mine. 


It's FDD and his wife's opinion on which THEY like best- it's a pretty even playing field. 


Is RIU still working on his? LOL..


----------



## tckfui (Feb 25, 2008)

the RIU contest dosnt end for like another year 
I look forward to seeing all te foil hats that come in this week


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

No, I mean is RIU still working on his hat/outfit? He was talking bout how great his hat would be. =)


----------



## Dubbuh (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i'm having a creative block....can't think of anything......fuck


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 25, 2008)

you DUBBUH.....


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 25, 2008)

here is my entry. its functional and fashionable. the three effs.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 25, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> thats why it was hard for me to upload mine. mine was the first hat to do with weed, well actually i made a bowl out of mine but after i posted it there were a few people who used my idea in there own way. but i also wanted to get it out there before someone else thought of it. should of waited though until the end im thinkin. oh well, we'll see..rollitup


Well I was doing a weed themed hat the second I read this thread....why wouldn't I, this is rollitup hahahaha.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 25, 2008)

right........


----------



## JohnWhat (Feb 26, 2008)

dude im sooooo in on this babby


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 27, 2008)

a couple more days... looks like the pipes headin east!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 27, 2008)

This is my Roll It Up 
tin foil hat entry. 
should be called 
FOILED AGAIN!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 27, 2008)

nice entry man, good entertainment


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 27, 2008)

was a lot of good fun making it...


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 27, 2008)

another entry. 
done from picture, not mask. 
sorry for the elaborate "mask", i couldnt help myself.

any starwars fans?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 27, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> another entry.
> sorry for the elaborate "mask", i couldnt help myself.
> 
> any starwars fans?


Wow man thats pretty fuckin awesome.

How did you make all the corners and edges everything is 1000% perfectly symetrical...you have a plastic darth vader mask dont you!? hahahha


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Wow man thats pretty fuckin awesome.
> 
> How did you make all the corners and edges...you have a plastic darth vader mask dont you!? hahahha
> 
> I say you should take a picture of the inside as proof you didnt just mold it over one.



proof can be shown at request. i want that pipe.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 27, 2008)

that is cool, and i dont like star trek or whatever that is but it aint to original is it? it aint hard to copy a mask man, its gotta be somethin custom never done before. well thats how i interpreted the rules. anways goodjob


----------



## COD4 (Feb 27, 2008)

The pictures that will be posted in this thread will be showing up on political forums for years to come...I mean YEARS to come...probably even in this forums politics area before long


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 27, 2008)

checking over ALL the FDD Contest rules. he should make things clearer.


IM sorry... Im sorry... Im sorry... JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 28, 2008)

dont mess with fdd, he'll crush you...i once heard him say hes got ninjas, just a heads up


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 28, 2008)

ive always wanted to be a ninja.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 28, 2008)

omg look at those smilies!!! go vader!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


 
told ya........


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 28, 2008)

opps ...... don't beat me cuz Im humorous...
you said step it up... you did say be origional. 
ok ok ok forgive me for giving FDD a bad time. I can see is now there seems to be NOTHING origional about that...
I am sorry FDD
now stop hitting me...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

shhhhh.......he gets a little upset when you talk about colored tin foil hehe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> opps ...... don't beat me cuz Im humorous...
> you said step it up... you did say be origional.
> ok ok ok forgive me for giving FDD a bad time. I can see is now there seems to be NOTHING origional about that...
> I am sorry FDD
> now stop hitting me...



and your avatar. you have this whole theme going. i love it.  you're welcome to eat carrots in my garden any time.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 28, 2008)

wow fdd's gettin soft.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> wow fdd's gettin soft.......




it's sooooooo cute.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 28, 2008)

man, sometimes i dont know how to reply. funny shit fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

i like to see a "bunny growers guide". now that would be prize winning stuff.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's sooooooo cute.


 The wife is def. involved in choosing the winner. LOL.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 28, 2008)

dude some people come up with some crazy funkin ideas. who would think to do that shit with a bunny. funny shit bunny man. peace


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 28, 2008)

You think that's over board?  Just wait... LOL.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 28, 2008)

ya cuz I found out we can do UPDATES... just like in journals


----------



## tckfui (Feb 28, 2008)

hey hey hey!!! I like the bunny with the hat... but as I recal it, I wasnt able to make jelly fish foil hats, because they have no brain... see where I'm going with this?, cuz I dont


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 28, 2008)

tckfui said:


> hey hey hey!!! I like the bunny with the hat... but as I recal it, I wasnt able to make jelly fish foil hats, because they have no brain... see where I'm going with this?, cuz I dont


hahahahahaha


----------



## EZELL (Feb 29, 2008)

Ezell In This Bitch


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on Gang get those last minuet entries entered for FFD. 
Then lets all laugh together.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> pets are allowed as entries.  and small children. anything with a brain basically.


cough cough


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fdd2blk*  
_i don't know.  let's go until saturday night, midnight, my time.  when i get up sunday morning i will close the thread and start the decision process. _

_is this true we have un till march 1st at 11:59 at night?_


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 29, 2008)

tckfui said:


> cough cough




ut O, better get on that jellyfish hat. hurry.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 29, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> Originally Posted by *fdd2blk*
> _i don't know.  let's go until saturday night, midnight, my time.  when i get up sunday morning i will close the thread and start the decision process. _
> 
> _is this true we have un till march 1st at 11:59 at night?_



unbelievable isn't it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

EZELL said:


> Ezell In This Bitch




LMAO!!! dead!!! this dude is the most randomly funniest poster on the site!!!!


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 29, 2008)

just making sure i was scrambling to get one last one in cuz i thought they needed to be in tonight


----------



## tckfui (Feb 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> ut O, better get on that jellyfish hat. hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww yea!!!!!!  one jelly fish hat coming up tomorow... now I just need to find were I put the damn jjellies!!!!


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 1, 2008)

i got to rush tonight after work to get my hat done


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

13 hours and counting. like i said i will lock this thread when i wake up tomorrow morning so if you catch me before then you'll have a few hours cushion. it will be sunday morning. i may awaken at 4am or 8am. never can tell. good luck to everyone. this has really been a lot of fun. i know it only gets better from here. i've been threatened with some good ones. waiting patiently..........


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

I am waiting as well but I dont think im as patient! I want to see something unbelievable, whacky, and out there....something jaw dropping. COME ON GUYS AND GIRLS!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 1, 2008)

Im taking some pictures to update mine today. They look like shit so ive been ashamed to post pics


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

aw man!!! I forgot all about it and was out all lastnight, I think , and most of today... It looks like I may need to build me a sea jelly now, all the jellyfish stores cloes at 5, so its too late for buying one


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 1, 2008)

i spent a lot of time on mine so i hope you guys flip out when you see it
im tweeking some stuff on it right now but the pics will be up shortly


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

shit I forfgot again!!!! I guess I'm going to have to say awww fuck it


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

tckfui said:


> shit I forfgot again!!!! I guess I'm going to have to say awww fuck it




they're in your head stopping you. you need one more than anyone here.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

uh-oh!!! you think so!!!!... oh my god! it all makes sence now, the chips, that poodle, the old lady nextdoor, its, its its!!! its all them isnt it!?!?!?!
wait a second!!!! If I need a hat why am I going to waist my time making one for a mindles blob of translucent snot!?!?!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

tckfui said:


> uh-oh!!! you think so!!!!... oh my god! it all makes sence now, the chips, that poodle, the old lady nextdoor, its, its its!!! its all them isnt it!?!?!?!
> wait a second!!!! If I need a hat why am I going to waist my time making one for a mindles blob of translucent snot!?!?!!


 the jellyfish are in your head telling you to make one for them but in reality you need it to protect yoursself. DONT LET THEM CONTROL YOU!!!!!!


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 1, 2008)

so its for jelly fish, not aliens. i get it now..


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhahahahah, it's gonna be a long night. i love each and every one of you. 

keep them coming.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 1, 2008)

i present the winning entry


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

damn good...


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

thats wicked


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

pretty sick man!!!
fust have used a lot of foil!!!!
how much? 2 boxes Is my guess


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 1, 2008)

i think it all came to about 600 square feet


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow!!!!!

The one that you flipped over is fucking CREEPY!
Looks like a damn alien! I LOVE IT! 

Annnnnd I like the headless one


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 1, 2008)

here is my update..i used my old one for the base and put 2 of my nicer buds from my last harvest in the rollitup dudes hands. i made each letter seperately , then formed a few big pieces over the letters to attach them to the big flat peice of aluminum foil.i made the rollitup guy seperate just like i made the letters but in the pics it looks like its connected to the top of the hat but i just sat the little guy in there. came out sick i think
i had to take a shit load of pics becuase this camera sucks, so i posted alot of them. this was pretty fun to do, rolled up a joint of my homegrown shit and before i knew it i was done makin the thing. gotta love home buds.
peace .... goodluck rollitup....


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> here is my update..i used my old one for the base and put 2 of my nicer buds from my last harvest in the rollitup dudes hands. i made each letter seperately , then formed a few big pieces over the letters to attach them to the big flat peice of aluminum foil.i made the rollitup guy seperate just like i made the letters but in the pics it looks like its connected to the top of the hat but i just sat the little guy in there. came out sick i think
> i had to take a shit load of pics becuase this camera sucks, so i posted alot of them. this was pretty fun to do, rolled up a joint of my homegrown shit and before i knew it i was done makin the thing. gotta love home buds.
> peace .... goodluck rollitup....


what did you use under that foil!!!! 

That thin flat backing is not holding itself up with nothing solid like carboard in it


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 1, 2008)

no dude my wifeys parents own a restuaraunt so i have a fuck load of industrial aluminum foil, nice a dense shit. i drew out what i wanted on it a cut it bigger, then i cut out the sides and 3-d that shit. i was only gonna do cutouts and pinch'em in the hat but it was workin so easy i said screw it and did it. you dont see alot if pics with that on me because its pretty flimsy and i didnt want to drop my buds.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, the first entry is mine- second is my bf's. 




Pppsssssssss. FDD, being able to hide in the corner with adequate protection keeps the voices away.. has been working great for me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 2, 2008)

both look functional..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> both look functional..


 I needed something that works, these voices were getting to me... 

LOL.. my bf jumped in because he just wanted something kewl to smoke in.. LOL.. can't believe that thing hit.. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Well, the first entry is mine- second is my bf's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



26 minutes late. damn it. just kidding. you did the makeup and everything. at least i hope that's what that's for.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 26 minutes late. damn it. just kidding. you did the makeup and everything. at least i hope that's what that's for.


LOL.. I'm a cheap ass who uses dial up. LOL. it took me a half hour before my stoned ass noticed i fiorgot to resize the pix.. lol.. then it took like a half hour to upload them.. lol..

 um.. yeah.. the makeup was just for thsi


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

you all made this really hard. i think everyone had a lot of fun. i know i did. i will lock this thread in the morning. i'm not sure how long it will take to decide on a winner. when i do i will start a new thread with link backs to this one. thank you all for playing. this went very well. the time and creativity put into these was worth well more than the prize itself. you have all outdone yourselves. 

much love and respect,

fdd


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you FDD for givin' us stoners something fun to do in our spare time.  LOL.. this was just too fun.. so my new avatar pic.. lol.


----------



## 420 Growper (Mar 2, 2008)

The mILF wants that piece pretty bad and she did go pretty far with the whole suit and make -up------i think you have a winner.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 2, 2008)

this was a whole lot of fun to do 
thanks FDD for coming up with it


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 2, 2008)

oh snap. its not closed yet!! 

thanks fdd. great fun. and l love this site. 

duh.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 2, 2008)

no doubt great idea man...shit was fun as hell, i probably should of just bought a pipe similar with the aluminum foil i used but i want that cali. pipe.
peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

i'm awake. now comes the hard part. once again thank you all. 



closed for judging.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/54429-winner.html


----------

